
100 years ago, American women competed in Venus de Milo competitions - Amorymeltzer
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/100-years-ago-american-women-competed-in-serious-venus-de-milo-lookalike-contests
======
JoeAltmaier
For Science!

